

Hiring great software developers: T-R-U-S-T - mcielecki
http://blog.10clouds.com/hiring-great-software-developers-t-r-u-s-t/

======
dozzie
> Many people imagine that making a product with a software company or with a
> freelancer is a similar process to buying a car.

Bad analogies are bad. One doesn't buy a ready and finished item. One buys
_time_ spent on building something -- hence it's a _service_.

